
Kernels in the Slicemanager - twampss
http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2009/9/22/kernels-in-the-slicemanager
======
chaosmachine
Linode has had this for a while. Pro tip: Don't accidentally select a 32-bit
kernel when you initially started with a 64-bit one :)

~~~
JshWright
Linode's is a little different in that it actually lets you choose between
32bit and 64bit. Additionally, it doesn't immediately reboot your VPS.

Hardly seems like this is news.

